# Post What You Think Is The Best Looking Mbunas



## jeff12

Species Name. If you can a picture!


----------



## Corrupted

Pseudotropheus sp. Demasoni


----------



## quentin8

+1 
Pseudotropheus sp. Demasoni


----------



## Malawidude5710

No pic, but male saulosi are the best


----------



## lilcountrygal

+1 on Demasoni.


----------



## DrgRcr

I'm leaning toward Afra Cobue!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1371


----------



## malady

i prefer more blue to black


----------



## JSI

DrgRcr said:


> I'm leaning toward Afra Cobue!
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1371


I like them too:










Its like two fish in one.


----------



## GTZ

Metriaclima sp. "elongatus chewere"


----------



## mcbdz

Have to say my Metriaclima sp. "zebra long pelvic"


----------



## mfish1

I'm biased towards my lwanda...
Edit:...**** just realized this is mbuna only


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

Ps Elongatus Jewel Spot "Elongatus Ruarwe"


----------



## Mugen-Malawi

I would vote for the MALES of the Cynotilapia Sp. mbunas.










Too many pictures to post but heres a link to some.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=187327


----------



## liegelr

Those Demasoni pictures sure look nice. I just wish I had more survivors from my original batch of 20...I'm at a long-term stable population of 5 or 6 now. They thinned out pretty fast when I got them, even though they were small.


----------



## GoofBoy

Boring, but even after all these years, for me, a group of very clean Yellow Labs just can't be beat.


----------



## jeff12

Labidochromis caeruleus Nkhata Bay ''White Lab''


----------



## Anthraxx8500

my favorites have to be the labeotropheus fulleborni OB (marmalade cat or w.e u want to call it) i ended up with some ob gene males and i just love em. so colorful and those weird little noses. gives em something unique.. no pics sry.


----------



## malady

[/list]


----------



## Baggly

I partial to the blue and black. Demasoni is tops on my list.

Also,
Cyno afra Lupingu









And I really like Williamsi North Blue Lips
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f288/Dooshly/********.jpg
I hope i can find them when the 125 is up and going


----------



## metro6775

+1 on Yellow Labs and Demasoni.

I tired a Yellow Lab and Demasoni tank a few years ago. Didn't work out. Would have been kickass colorful!


----------



## jeff12

metro6775 said:


> +1 on Yellow Labs and Demasoni.
> 
> I tired a Yellow Lab and Demasoni tank a few years ago. Didn't work out. Would have been kickass colorful!


Why didn't it work out?


----------



## papasmurf

metriaclima zebra "chilumba luwino reef"


----------



## eeztropheus

papasmurf said:


> metriaclima zebra "chilumba luwino reef"


I'll agree once one of mine grows some [email protected]!!5 and colors up...

I also agree that a clean YL is hard to beat.

My current favorites in order respectively. 
Metriaclima sp. Msobo 








CynotiLapia sp."Hara"


----------



## lilcountrygal

Nice fish!


----------



## AlphaWild

I'm with GoofBoy, Can't beat a nice Yellow Lab for stunning color. If they weren't so common in the hobby, I think there would be more votes for them.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

I'm really loving my Cynotilapia sp. "Lion's Cove" right now...









And my Labeotropheus trewevassae "Marmalade Cat"...


----------



## Vince-Lenny

GoofBoy said:


> Boring, but even after all these years, for me, a group of very clean Yellow Labs just can't be beat.
> 
> +1


----------



## Hock

"elongatus chewere"
I just love the coloration.
The C. Afras "Jalo Reef" get a close 2nd


----------



## des

I've never owned one but the SRT Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" are very attractive.


----------



## Atrayl

My vote for the best looking Mbuna are .............My mbuna 

+1 for labeotropheus fulleborni OB

gotta love a fish with such an impressive snout


----------



## Cerdik

Yellow Labs and Demasoni


----------



## Gags

^^ opcorn: :fish:


----------



## jeff12

Demasoni are great but I find them too aggressive.

Are they?


----------



## car0linab0y

jeff12 said:


> Demasoni are great but I find them too aggressive.
> 
> Are they?


Little demons... but I'm addicted to them.


----------



## DJRansome

Demasoni are extra work, but worth it if you are willing to manage them IMO.


----------



## Yael

Are those real plants in your pic GoofBoy? Is so, what are they? Good looking labs!


----------



## zebraluv

Can anyone tell me the name of the fish that malady posted on page 2?


----------



## ratbones86

GTZ said:


> Metriaclima sp. "elongatus chewere"


+1 Love this fish. has the best of all worlds. Blue diamonds with black bars an yellow tail. My favorite by far followed close behind by the demasoni


----------



## DJRansome

zebraluv said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of the fish that malady posted on page 2?


Saulosi


----------



## jeff12

DJRansome said:


> Demasoni are extra work, but worth it if you are willing to manage them IMO.


Whats IMO? How are they extra work?



car0linab0y said:


> jeff12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Demasoni are great but I find them too aggressive.
> 
> Are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Little demons... but I'm addicted to them.
Click to expand...

Do they bite other? Will they bite labs because demasoni and labs are always together.


----------



## car0linab0y

jeff12 said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Demasoni are extra work, but worth it if you are willing to manage them IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats IMO? How are they extra work?
> 
> 
> 
> car0linab0y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeff12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Demasoni are great but I find them too aggressive.
> 
> Are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little demons... but I'm addicted to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they bite other? Will they bite labs because demasoni and labs are always together.
Click to expand...

They might chase the smaller ones, but they won't give larger labs any trouble.


----------



## mike1234

IMO is In My Opinion. And they are REALLY hard on each other. You need large groups, or they'll just beat each other to pieces. The labs should not have any issues though. Just keep an eye on the aggression between the Dems.

And to stay on topic, I would have to say Afra Cobue are my favorite.


----------



## master chi

My rusty.

Or








Acei

Or








Blue Estherae

Or








Cyno Sp. Hara.

Clearly I tend to prefer blue mbuna, But heck I don't know. I think any mbuna is just another favorite in the waiting.
I can honestly say I have kept cichlids my entire life,But not until keeping mbuna have I become so obsessed with the hobby.


----------



## iwade4fish

Metr. "Chailosi" comes to mind, Cyno. sp. 'Minos Reef'..but I'm an mbunaholic.


----------



## cprings

I second Metriaclima sp. "elongatus chewere"


----------



## cichlid-gal

Hands down...Metriaclima Zebra Gold's...there are quite a few "locales" for these guys but almost all of them are beautiful fish... I have Metriaclima Zebra Gold Lion's Cove's and OB females so I get the best of both worlds so to speak ... I love them

Female









Dominant Male


----------



## car0linab0y

I really want some Elongatus Jewel Spot, but LFS owner acts like he doesn't know wth I'm talking about.


----------



## angeljin17

Cynotilapia afra (Cobue) for me. :thumb: 
and Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" (SRT) are very nice also.


----------



## GoofBoy

car0linab0y said:


> I really want some Elongatus Jewel Spot, but LFS owner acts like he doesn't know wth I'm talking about.


He probably doesn't...most of the people here with some serious time under their belts keeping Africans will know far more that most LFS people about cichlids...


----------



## ianstuart832012

I love my nice group of Yellow Labs!


----------



## nick a

For me, it's hard to beat a colony of Cyno. afra Jalo Reefs...I probably prefer the males of the Cobwe variant but the females of the Jalo Reefs look more like subdom males and as a group are more attractive.

















Still love the albino afra Cobwes as well....attractive AND unusual ----gets me everytime :lol:


----------



## a.wiatrowski

Demasoni









Here's a male









and a couple of holding females


----------



## cichlid_crazy

> and a couple of holding females


Looks like your male is staying busy :thumb:


----------



## jeff12

a.wiatrowski said:


> Demasoni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a couple of holding females


Are demasoni males darker and females lighter? How can you tell them apart?


----------



## brack

Demasoni and tropheous sp chilumba


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

jeff12 said:


> a.wiatrowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Demasoni
> 
> Are demasoni males darker and females lighter? How can you tell them apart?
Click to expand...

Yes, dominant males are usually darker (or a better way to put it is more vibrantly) colored than subdominant males and females. The dominant female in a group can be just as vibrant as the dominant male, though, so the only sure way to determine gender is to vent. Observing their behavior is also really helpful - the dominant male will harass subdominant males more vigorously than he will females, and the dominant female will harass subdominant females to a lesser extent. Males tend to be significantly larger than females, too.


----------



## tapout14

nick a said:


> For me, it's hard to beat a colony of Cyno. afra Jalo Reefs...I probably prefer the males of the Cobwe variant but the females of the Jalo Reefs look more like subdom males and as a group are more attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still love the albino afra Cobwes as well....attractive AND unusual ----gets me everytime :lol:


+1 before I got out of the hobby these were what I kept I had 15 in my 55 along with 10 hongis


----------



## tapout14

Afra jalo reefs that is


----------



## Rare

Chilumba sp. for the win! Alpha male rusties show stunning coloration too.


----------



## Rare




----------



## nick a

Yeah, there *is* something about the way Rustys make a tank POP with their different coloration thats kept them in at least one of my tanks for nearly a decade!


----------



## nick a

The tropheops genus is often overlooked ...that chilumba is magnificent! I also like the look of the sp. lilac and they were always much calmer and easy to keep than some of the other types.


----------



## 1025667

Cobalt Blue Zebras!


----------



## jeff12

Any others?

With bright and vibrant colors?


----------



## eeztropheus

Nick A, those Jalo Reefs are stunning! How can I get my hands on that line?

I really like the look of my red top ndumbi, these pictures don't do him justice...


----------



## kingbri1

l


----------



## kingbri1

Fuelleborni!!


----------



## skeletor18

Gotta go with my two favorites I have in my tank...Trewavase Red Top and Psedu. Williamsi N Blue lips:


----------



## skeletor18

Large pic of Williamsi


----------



## JP_92

Well id say my true favourite is Demasoni. I also really like Rusties and Acei but theyve been said so I choose Ps Flavus as my favourite!


----------



## JP_92

...and another picture because it didn't show in my last post.


----------



## master chi

master chi said:


> My rusty.
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acei
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Estherae
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyno Sp. Hara.
> 
> Clearly I tend to prefer blue mbuna, But heck I don't know. I think any mbuna is just another favorite in the waiting.
> I can honestly say I have kept cichlids my entire life,But not until keeping mbuna have I become so obsessed with the hobby.


----------



## Marconi

Wow! looking at all these mbuna are just amazing. This is not my favorite mbuna but it's up there...like a Cyno. Hara on steroids...Chilumba Zebra "Maison Reef"


----------

